# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  BlabDroid, Boston, Massachusetts

## Airicist

Website - blabdroid.com

youtube.com/BlabDroid

vimeo.com/blabdroid

facebook.com/BlabDroid

twitter.com/BlabDroid

"BlabDroid" on Indiegogo

Designers:

Alexander Reben

Brent Hoff

----------


## Airicist

BlabDroid teaser 

Published on Apr 12, 2013

----------


## Airicist

BlabDroids
December 23, 2013




> 10 square feet at art week in Miami guest curated by IFP.
> 
> BlabDroids by Alex Reben with Brent Hoff
> 
> Can you have a meaningful interaction with a machine? BlabDroids are making the world's first documentary shot entirely by robots. Testing the Eliza Effect, the theory that people open up more willingly to machines than people, BlabDroids show us ourselves.
> 
> This was 10 square feet for the One Million Square Feet of Culture project.
> 
> There's no telling what will exist one million square feet from now.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Chris Hadfield meets Blabdroid

Published on Jul 14, 2015

----------

